# En quina expressió hi ha una "s" sorda?



## charles79

a) Transitava un exalumne
b) La rosa té un calze disèpal
c) Això és odi.

La a) sé que no és perquè comença per "Trans" pero "rosa"  i "disèpal" de la frase b) no són sonores?

Gràcies


----------



## Agró

La a), però només en valencià, que suposo que és el que t'interesa:

Fon.: tɾən*z*itá (or., bal.); tɾan*z*itá (occ.); tɾan*s*itáɾ (Val.).


----------



## merquiades

Hola Agró. Jo també suposo que és trans-, que és s sorda en valencià.  Però, disèpal?  Di + sèpal.  Sèpal és un substantiu.  Doncs, quan diem "el sèpal" és sord. Em demano perquè no s'escriu "dissèpal" o "di-sèpal?  O, em complico massa les coses i es pronuncia /dizèpal/ i no importa d'on prové la paraula.


----------



## charles79

Atenció que el exercici proposa saber on es troba la essa sorda en aquest cas donen per bona la b).


----------



## merquiades

Però, estic segur que "rosa" és amb s sonora


----------



## charles79

Jo també pense el mateix merqui. _*Rosa*_ es sonora es mire com es mire.


----------



## betulina

La paraula amb una essa sorda és "disèpal", crec que perquè "di-" és un prefix en un cultisme. És com "asèpsia", per exemple. El que deies de modificar la grafia, Merquiades, diria que no és possible modificar una arrel tan clara (és a dir, no s'hi pot afegir una altra essa), i tampoc el prefix "di-", que marca "dues vegades".


----------



## huts

Exacte, la s sorda és disèpal, perquè la s de sèpal és a començament de paraula, per tant sorda.
Els prefixos en català s'afegeixen sense que calgui duplicar la r o la s i mai no porten guionet (aquesta va ser una norma del IEC de fa uns 10 anys). 
Així direm contrarevolucionari, contrareforma, psicosocial, bisexual, i el que sigui.


----------

